# What's the biggest thing you did in 2010?



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Post it up. Photo's or video or it didn't happen  





Big Drop in Post Canyon from Justin English on Vimeo.


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice ! I'm new to DH riding so that makes my biggest drop look like nothing.

My biggest accomplishment was cleaning "the Notch" in Moab.






Untitled from Rick Gravesen on Vimeo.


----------



## Grave9 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine would be the Super Spine on National out here in Phoenix, AZ...........Drew






SS on National @ SoMo (11/16/2010) from Drew Hutchinson on Vimeo.

Drew AKA Grave9 on SS out at South Mountain.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Cenobite39 said:


> Nice ! I'm new to DH riding so that makes my biggest drop look like nothing.
> 
> My biggest accomplishment was cleaning "the Notch" in Moab.


Not "big" by any standards, but I feel it's technically harder than most drops or jumps. Nice job on the stall before the right hand at the bottom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

The biggest drop for me this year...


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

jeng said:


> Post it up. Photo's or video or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, You made that look easy.

Here is mine.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if I did anything "big" in 2010 that surpasses anything I'd done in previous years. Sheeeit, I don't even know what the biggest thing or my biggest accomplishment is in general... it's all one big blurry fleeting memory :crazy:


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

eabos said:


> I'm not sure if I did anything "big" in 2010 that surpasses anything I'd done in previous years. Sheeeit, I don't even know what the biggest thing or my biggest accomplishment is in general... it's all one big blurry fleeting memory :crazy:


Well, this one time.... in Bandcamp....


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

did have a video of my biggest drop this year, but it got deleted by accident which annoyed me, having said that im not much of a freerider so it was only a small drop, about 5 foot, although a techy landing.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Cenobite39 said:


> Well, this one time.... in Bandcamp....


You should post up your video of that drop by Holbert, you know the one...that was a great achievement of comedy


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

I overcame my fear of drops and went from 1foot to 12 foot.


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

eabos said:


> You should post up your video of that drop by Holbert, you know the one...that was a great achievement of comedy


Turn your volume up because the audio is the funny part ! :thumbsup:






Baby Drop from Rick Gravesen on Vimeo.


----------



## hampstead bandit (Feb 9, 2009)

nothing "big" this year, no time, just trail building and shooting photos for UK magazines doing specific articles

this was for *MBUK* magazine


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is mine from this summer. I don't know if it's quite 13 feet. Technically the structure is 9 feet tall, and you have to land way down the hill (to avoid a pile of rocks that look like it used to be part of the landing) so its close. Anyway, it's at Nordic Mountain here in 
Wisconsin, and it's the biggest thing I have seen in person, and it took a couple visits to muster up the beans to do it. This was my first try.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/155271/l/


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

scottvt said:


> Here is mine from this summer. I don't know if it's quite 13 feet. Technically the structure is 9 feet tall, and you have to land way down the hill (to avoid a pile of rocks that look like it used to be part of the landing) so its close. Anyway, it's at Nordic Mountain here in
> Wisconsin, and it's the biggest thing I have seen in person, and it took a couple visits to muster up the beans to do it. This was my first try.


Yours is one of the few videos I can see on my work computer and it looks awesome !
Where at in WI ?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, it's at Nordic Mt. in the Wautoma, Wild Rose area. I think it's in Mt. Morris?


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

I know the area. I used to work up there (in Appelton) for a few years but I was not a mountain biker then.

Might have to go back and visit !


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh cool, I live right by Appleton in Kaukauna. Nordic Mt. is about an hour from hear.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

first and only person ever to hit this on a hardtail




P.S. i still think its 20 
P.S.S. im gonna bring a tape and measure it sooner or later


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

Big gap jump after Egg Hunt/Barn Door at Post Canyon and Crabapple gaps wide open at Whistler - no pics though. 

Iggz - FYB! That's man-sized.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Here is my little drop, seems so small compared to others on here.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Zak said:


> Iggz - FYB! That's man-sized.


I nose bonked the landing and almost died


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Unintentional nose wheelie at Whistler*






Whistler crash from Ken Bennett on Vimeo.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

She isn't big AT ALL (well....maybe in the chest), but the ONLY thing I did in 2010 was my wife. Can't complain though. 

Here we are in Hawaii...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Deployed to the Desert.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

kenbentit said:


> Whistler crash from Ken Bennett on Vimeo.


gracefull:thumbsup:


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha your mom.....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Haha your mom.....


i find it mildly disturbing you have that on your computer. please keep your smurf happy time pics to your self.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

insanitylevel9 said:


> i find it mildly disturbing you have that on your computer. please keep your smurf happy time pics to your self.


I find it funny that he has pics of your mom on his computer....?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Aaron D said:


> I find it funny that he has pics of your mom on his computer....?


well played... very well played my fine sir


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty new to the freeride area so my bigs are small to you guys but when it comes to cave diving, I did some pretty big ones this year. Check out this vid for something different (good music if nothing else).






Ginnie Springs - Mainland from Jason B on Vimeo.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*...a little drop I tried!*






Rocker Dropper from Dominator 13 on Vimeo.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

Not big in the same way as the stuff you guys are posting.. but I did my first 12 hour endurance downhill race (Red Bull Final Descent). Top 10 expert solo, not great but not bad for a first timer


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

C S said:


> Not big in the same way as the stuff you guys are posting.. but I did my first 12 hour endurance downhill race (Red Bull Final Descent). Top 10 expert solo, not great but not bad for a first timer


nice man.... if were doing race results i got 7th over all in xc racing this year, hopefully i will enter a few dh races this summer:thumbsup:.


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

C S said:


> Not big in the same way as the stuff you guys are posting.. but I did my first 12 hour endurance downhill race (Red Bull Final Descent). Top 10 expert solo, not great but not bad for a first timer


Dats nice!

Where can you go downhill for twelve hours straight? That's a trail!


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

jeng said:


> Post it up. Photo's or video or it didn't happen


Nice dude! We should go ride sometime. I hit that drop, both FMX lines and barn door to back door jump. There's gopro footage of a buddy riding behind me but I can't seem to get it from him. Here's first FMX jump on the left.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dominator13 said:


> Rocker Dropper from Dominator 13 on Vimeo.


thats big man, do you have an other angle to this?

good thread btw, keep postin'


----------



## alexchannell (Sep 4, 2004)

Jason B. said:


> Pretty new to the freeride area so my bigs are small to you guys but when it comes to cave diving, I did some pretty big ones this year. Check out this vid for something different (good music if nothing else).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats something I've always wanted to do. Convincing the wife it's not that dangerous is the next step.... You didn't pull a line behind you to backtrace?


----------



## motobutane (Sep 23, 2008)

*Just started this Fall*

With only 6 weeks of downhill experience this gap was huge!!!!!! The first 10 seconds were spent in a state of panic - the next 8 seconds spent pedalling for my life!


----------



## rav400 (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally rode Platekille and Highland. Hit most of the drops at both places. I think the rock drop on Threshold at Highland near the top of the DS course might have pushed me the most. Also competed in my first. On EC1 at 7 Springs. 10th out of 20 in my class.


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

The biggest thing in 2010 was finally getting this thing built,out of the shop and on to the track.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Haha your mom.....


How is it that it took over 25 posts before this showed up?

You guys are SLACKING!


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

alexchannell said:


> Thats something I've always wanted to do. Convincing the wife it's not that dangerous is the next step.... You didn't pull a line behind you to backtrace?


You only have to run a line to the main (permanent) line (well, and from the main line to the jump lines). If you look closely you'll notice the permanent line. I know at one point the camera points to the 3600ft line arrow which is on the line. 
Watch the last 30 secs where we grab our scooters to exit. You can see it there for sure.

Tell your wife it's actually pretty safe if you get (and follow) proper training.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*My biggest gap of the year*

Pulled the vids.


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Nordic Mt.*

I love nordic! I don't freeride or DH but I know that place all to well!


----------



## Paragon1555 (Dec 29, 2010)

I love nordic! I don't freeride or DH but I know that place all to well!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

craigstr said:


> and another angle of Dom's drop


Props, that's not small, you made it look easy. They look like really well-built features too.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

craigstr said:


> and another angle of Dom's drop


thats huuge man


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

The biggest thing I did this year was my wife when she was 9 months pregnant.
I have a picture of her with a bowl of ice cream resting on her belly, but I don't seem to be able to find it.
She is back in shape and riding as well.
Don't have any pictures of riding so I won't say what they are.

Eric


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

Not my biggest stunt, but by far, my biggest crash.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/173341/


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

Not my biggest stunt, but by far, my biggest crash.
http://www.pinkbike.com/v/173341/l/


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Paragon1 said:


> I love nordic! I don't freeride or DH but I know that place all to well!


Have you ridden the XC trails? They are pretty nice also. Or are you only a Nordic Mt. fan in the winter?


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy hell! What happened? And I hope the camera fell off the chest mount and you didnt roll that far lol.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

2010 was my first year mountain biking... (well, i got my first mtn bike november of 09)

biggest jump - 40footer









https://www.pinkbike.com/v/128100/l/

biggest drop -









https://www.pinkbike.com/v/127040/l/

possibly this drop.. this one is much harder cause of the landing:










vid of it here:
https://www.pinkbike.com/v/171573/l/

theres a bigger drop i'm eyeing...but i cant get hurt or i'll have no job


----------



## Haus Boss (Jun 4, 2010)

That's some pretty ridiculous stuff for a year's worth of riding. Can't wait to see what you'll be posting this time next year!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

charvey9 said:


> She isn't big AT ALL (well....maybe in the chest), but the ONLY thing I did in 2010 was my wife. Can't complain though.
> 
> Here we are in Hawaii...


 great doubles... :thumbsup:

Your wifes pretty damn hot congrats...


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

craigstr said:


> and another angle of Dom's drop


Nice man. . . love it out there!


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Probably, even bigger was.......*

....being able to get up to Whistler with the boys.

Craigstr put together a nice little comp of the trip. Unfortunately, Noah busted his wrist up pretty bad on the Schleyer Drop and we had little experience with the camera and the shooting wasn't as good as we had hoped. That place is amamzing! We got to try out the new line 'Fade to Black" on the very first day it was open. Saweeeeeeeet! :thumbsup:

If nothing else you get a Robert Plant song to listen to....






Craig's Wheezler Video from Dominator 13 on Vimeo.


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*A few on the Jedi*

Hit these in the first few months in 2010. It sure was an awesome year. :thumbsup:

Jury Gap 









Gun site drop 









Location:Badlands NM

Photo credit:Larry (thx Larry)


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Haha your mom.....


Jokes on you! That's SMT wearing a wig. How many licks did it take to get to the center of his tootsie pop?


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i wish i had a vid of the biggest thing i did this year...it was in bellingham area, glacier actually. we were with transition and they took us super far up into the mountains. It was like really thick fog and rainy, felt like just out of a mountain bike movie. It was my first time, and there were some north shore features. Mike kinrade was in front of me and i asked what kind of speeds you need...and he turns around and goes, just follow my speed. i'm like...uh, ok, and follow him. well, he went off a small drop(probably 12 ft down or more, 15 ft out), scared the piss out of me bc i didn't really have time to judge anything, but it was fun


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

*Do 1/1/11 counts?*

Finally hit the "road gap" at the local trail. Gap is around 30ft and been so scare of hitting it for over a year.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Videos are locked there Iguana - do a Youtube version for us non-Facebookers...? :thumbsup:

I want to see. 

Oh and anyway 1/1/2011 obviously doesn't count. You have to wait 12 months until the "biggest thing you did in 2011" thread...


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Hit this thing in bikepark winterberg, germany after only 2 years of wanting to do it. Looked very intimidating and with a bit sketchy run in, but it is smooth as butter.










Gives SUCH a great feeling to step up your game, big part of the sport is to keep pushing yourself. Well atleast for us thrillseekers.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Videos are locked there Iguana - do a Youtube version for us non-Facebookers...? :thumbsup:
> 
> I want to see.
> 
> Oh and anyway 1/1/2011 obviously doesn't count. You have to wait 12 months until the "biggest thing you did in 2011" thread...


YouTube version up!! BTW, hope the arm is healed and you are back on the bike again! :thumbsup:

Sorry on the video quality, it was taken on a mobile phone.


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

just got back into mountain biking around october 2010..this jump is at graham swamp in florida..was a 8-9 foot gap..my biggest for the year


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

supramk388 said:


> Hit these in the first few months in 2010. It sure was an awesome year. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jury Gap
> 
> ...


That is sick! Good job!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

iguanabartola said:


> YouTube version up!! BTW, hope the arm is healed and you are back on the bike again! :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry on the video quality, it was taken on a mobile phone.


Nice!

Yeah, I'm still healing up, but going hard at PT now, and back to riding again. Not at full strength in the arm yet obviously (and ROM still sucks!), but back to having fun.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

I did some trail work...... First time for that (except for some wood work well in the past).


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Dominator13 said:


> Rocker Dropper from Dominator 13 on Vimeo.


Sweet little baby Jesus, Dom. :thumbsup:


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

i flucked an elephant in the ass with my 16 in coock


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

think of the kid man...


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Yeah, I'm still healing up, but going hard at PT now, and back to riding again. Not at full strength in the arm yet obviously (and ROM still sucks!), but back to having fun.


Good to hear you back on the bike bro, bring the pics now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Lets not forget my awesome backflip!

I got a pic so its obviously real...









This was my first year doing jumps and drops, so i did everything at northstar (except karpiel) and some home made jumps. Looking into planning a trip to St. George or San Diego to ride with Wil White (Red Bull Rampage qualifier) or something. really going to start pushing more towards slopestyle next year, but will always make the trip to northstar with my m1...

First Jump of the season:








First real drop:








Flameout:








Final jump: (the lip was 4'-5' tall)


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Filed for divorce.


----------



## Hertz32 (Nov 29, 2010)

skip canfield said:


> Filed for divorce.


sorry to hear bout that


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Sneeck said:


> Hit this thing in bikepark winterberg, germany after only 2 years of wanting to do it. Looked very intimidating and with a bit sketchy run in, but it is smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I was looking alot at that drop some months ago, maybe next time


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> 2010 was my first year mountain biking... (well, i got my first mtn bike november of 09)
> 
> biggest jump - 40footer
> 
> ...


Nice job man! Did you ride motos before getting into mtb?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Hertz32 said:


> sorry to hear bout that


It's not bike related, but it sure affected my riding this past year.


----------



## motoxdady (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet videos everyone, can't wait to be at that level.


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Lc*

Sorry for the double videos, I don't know what I'm doing.......

Maybe not the biggest but has been one of the more fun jumps this year.
First Try






and a couple more






I like this one best


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Duncan1104 said:


> Nice job man! Did you ride motos before getting into mtb?


only sport bikes


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

nevermind :madman:


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

2011!


----------



## CAB (Nov 29, 2009)

Skidhucker said:


> 2011!


Nice!!! Where abouts is this gap?


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

CAB said:


> Nice!!! Where abouts is this gap?


Phoenix-ish


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I kissed a girl, and I liked it...

Now... bike related, I finally learned how to inflate my tires, yay!!


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

Skidhucker said:


> 2011!


Come on there skidhucker, give it up. Where's that at, it looks pretty frickin big.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

that is sick!

to drag anything else you will have to crash 



ustemuf said:


> only sport bikes


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Skidhucker said:


> 2011!


thats crazy man, do you have a vid?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

did this one for the 1st time a few months ago..
still going bigger and i'm gonna be 45 next month:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Skidhucker - you crazy, dude.

Rich - awesome!


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

Phoenix-ish is the most accurate description I can give  My buddy made a short video but it's only posted on facebook so I'm not sure how to post it on here.


----------



## CAB (Nov 29, 2009)

Skidhucker said:


> Phoenix-ish is the most accurate description I can give  My buddy made a short video but it's only posted on facebook so I'm not sure how to post it on here.


Ya I've ridden with you a few time here, just curious where abouts looks almost like the elliot & i10 area. By the way we are doing a day trip to bootleg in the am, if you want to roll pm me doodoo and azdog are in.


----------



## Skidhucker (Aug 26, 2010)

CAB said:


> Ya I've ridden with you a few time here, just curious where abouts looks almost like the elliot & i10 area. By the way we are doing a day trip to bootleg in the am, if you want to roll pm me doodoo and azdog are in.


Brian mentioned that. I wish I could make it but I'm allergic to Tresemme and azdog always has a thick layer of it to keep his JerseyShore look. Oh and an entire day with Doodoo sounds awful  Thanks for the offer tho


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Skidhucker said:


> 2011!


Huge step down man! Props.


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

found out not one grade 3 separation but two. Both shoulders. Cracked Evil Revolt in the process (possibly)


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Blackohio,
Get your shoulders taped down. Doing that has always helped my shoulder heal faster when I had separated them. 
Good luck with the recovery. 

Eric


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*A different kind of big...*

This roll-in is just off the side of the Magic Carpet Ride Trail, on Little Creek Mountain, in Southwestern Utah. I had been looking at it for over ten years, and when I was up there for the Rampage last October, I finally got inspired to try it. One interesting side note, the photos were taken by Thomas Frischknecht, four-time World Cross Country Mountain Biking Champion. Not only is he good on a bike, he's also a great photographer.


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bike Doc said:


> This roll-in is just off the side of the Magic Carpet Ride Trail, on Little Creek Mountain, in Southwestern Utah. I had been looking at it for over ten years, and when I was up there for the Rampage last October, I finally got inspired to try it. One interesting side note, the photos were taken by Thomas Frischknecht, four-time World Cross Country Mountain Biking Champion. Not only is he good on a bike, he's also a great photographer.


hey dude hope you dont mind me stealing your pics but with a little photoshop magic look what came out 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## motoxdady (Nov 28, 2010)

ductape98 said:


> hey dude hope you dont mind me stealing your pics but with a little photoshop magic look what came out
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


you missed the front of the front tire on the top of the rock...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bought a house. Knocked up my wife.


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*I wouldn't have minded at all...*



motoxdady said:


> you missed the front of the front tire on the top of the rock...


I wouldn't have minded at all...except as Motoxdady points out, you removed an important piece of my front wheel in the first shot of the sequence. What are you trying to do, make me crash???!!!


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

i kept looking at the picture seeing things i needed to change(including the front wheel). so i went back and redid it and i think this is much better look at the sky 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*Better...*



ductape98 said:


> i kept looking at the picture seeing things i needed to change(including the front wheel). so i went back and redid it and i think this is much better look at the sky
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Better...but still not perfect. Going back to your first composite, I notice a chunk missing out of my down tube in the second frame and a chunk missing out of my top tube in the third frame. You were trying even harder than I thought to make me crash! Now when I look at this version, it looks mostly better, except for the fact that now you've removed th bottom of my fork in the second frame, just as I'm about to really need it!


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Booyah










That was yesterday, can't wait to see what 2011 brings more. Trying to work on adding some style tho.


----------

